# Knitting pattern for my teacup chihuahua



## Jeniwren46 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have become the new parent for a teacup chihuahua that is fully grown and weighs in at 1.3kg and needs a knitted jacket to keep it warm. I live in Queensland Australia and even though that is the tropics she seems to shiver when the wind blows or it is raining which it is doing a lot lately.

Does anyone have a pattern that would be suitable as she is a very tiny version and i am finding it hard to find a pattern. Did think I would try and get some very small infant tracksuit pants or top that I could cut down and make a jumper. I need help can any one out there assist


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from S.E Queensland,if you have not joined ravelry yet do so it's free to join and they have thousands of patterens,alot of them free.You may find what you are looking for. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Also try knittingpatterncentral.com. Great for free patterns. And welcome from Caboolture region


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

lol this site has a few free patterns for chihuahua even a little ruffled dress

http://autumnblossomknits.wordpress.com/2007/11/17/free-pattern-for-the-ruffled-chihuahua-sweater-dress/


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Little one here: http://carmelabiscuit.blogspot.co.nz/2011/10/lizzy-dog-sweater.html


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

could you design your own by taking her measurements and doing a gauge swatch and adding those to a simple dog sweater chart. I also think that a website by dietdiary has a dog sweater pattern generator that you just substitute your gauge swatch numbers and dog measurements in and it will generate a pattern for you...
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/index.html


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jeniwren46-Google/Yahoo search free knitting patterns for a dog sweater to fit a teacup chihuahua. You'll get quite a few sites to look at. Here's one that I got. Denise http://autumnblossomknits.wordpress.com/2007/09/18/darbys-cabled-sweater-pattern/


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeniwren46 said:


> I have become the new parent for a teacup chihuahua that is fully grown and weighs in at 1.3kg and needs a knitted jacket to keep it warm. I live in Queensland Australia and even though that is the tropics she seems to shiver when the wind blows or it is raining which it is doing a lot lately.
> 
> Does anyone have a pattern that would be suitable as she is a very tiny version and i am finding it hard to find a pattern. Did think I would try and get some very small infant tracksuit pants or top that I could cut down and make a jumper. I need help can any one out there assist


This one at Autumn Blossoms doesn't have a picture but is for a 1 pound dog:

http://autumnblossomknits.wordpress.com/2008/03/18/1-pound-puppy-sweater/


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

quick coat cast on 15st incress one st on every other row until long and wide enough for dog. Then at neck end cast on the st you need to pass over the head also s strip for under the tummy made my lab one like this


----------

